# who cuts the most



## rmihalek (Sep 2, 2004)

Does anyone know who the biggest timber harvesting companies are? I guess there may be different companies for saw logs, pulp and veneer, but maybe not...


----------



## Newfie (Sep 2, 2004)

Weyerhauser & Georgia-Pacific are probably the two largest.

Is your web search engine broken?


----------



## rmihalek (Sep 2, 2004)

I couldn't come up with the right search terms. I'd get 10's of thousands of hits, but the links would be stuff like the 1996 pulpwood output in Kentucky. I was wondering which companies, world-wide, cut the most timber, but never got the answer. Of course, I could just keep trying new searches, but I figured someone on the logging forum would know about a more comprehensive site (or publication).


----------



## Newfie (Sep 2, 2004)

Just busting your stones Bob. I was amused that you have asked a lot of "the biggest" or "the most" questions lately.

Are we feeling small in this big bad world?


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 2, 2004)

I cut the most


----------



## rmihalek (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah, you're right Newfie! I didn't realize that. I'd like to think it's a coincidence, but maybe there is some sort of underlying psychosis that I'm unaware of. In any event, I've always been fascinated by devices used to handle timber. Whether a 20 foot crosscut saw used by old timers for logging the redwoods or the new whole tree harvesters/forwarders, I think all the stuff is just really cool.


----------



## ray benson (Sep 2, 2004)

Largest Sawn Timber Producers Jan 2004
1 Weyerhauser Corp
2 Stora Enso Timber
3 International Paper
4 Canfor
5 Finnforest
6 Georgia-Pacific Corp

http://www.researchmag.com/articles/pdf/fs_seo.pdf

Ray


----------



## NeTree (Sep 2, 2004)

Gee, I think Mike and I are getting up there in Massachusetts tree murders.


----------



## Newfie (Sep 3, 2004)

I haven't murdered a tree in a week. Just dismembering the bodies.


----------



## NeTree (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## Newfie (Sep 6, 2004)

Dismemberment done, 50 White pines laying in state.


----------



## NeTree (Sep 6, 2004)

Did they at least get a decent funeral?


----------



## Newfie (Sep 6, 2004)

Gonna cut em up, maybe make some big pine boxes.


----------



## Timberjackboy (Sep 12, 2004)

*Logging companies*

Georgia Pacific used to be huge in this province. My dad used to contract for them. But a few years back they sold all their land to the NeBrunswick Government and pulled out. Irving is really big in the forest Industry as well. they have big plantations and a mill up in the DeersDale District. Im pretty sur ethey own a lot of Timberland in the states. If not that but Timber leases


----------



## rmihalek (Sep 12, 2004)

Can you get some pictures of the equipment they use when harvesting?


----------



## JJackson (Sep 14, 2004)

Irving pretty cuts in New Brunswick, the had a mill in Prince Edward Island (not sure if its still owned by Irving or still open) Nova Scotia, Quebec adn Maine. When Georgia Pacific left New Brunswick they did not leave much...why stick around and have to manage the land after you have taken what you want. 

The equipment basically used is feller bunchers and grapple skidders in larger wood and a single or double grip harvester and forwarder in the commercial thinning of plantations. Deersdale has a few more million trees in the ground since the spring.


----------



## Timberjackboy (Sep 15, 2004)

*Georgia pacific*

The company actually left a lot of good forested land. Sur emost of it had been cut over. But there are still plenty of cutable arears left. The newbrunsick Goverenment leased that ground to companies such as Vally Forest. When the government first got a hold of it they clear cutted a few areas. They still mostly do now, they leave some trees, but they are like bushes. Gorgia Paciic mostly select cutted


----------



## Newfie (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Georgia pacific*



> _Originally posted by Timberjackboy _
> * Gorgia Paciic mostly select cutted *



A euphamism for high grading I'm sure.


----------



## rmihalek (Sep 15, 2004)

What does the term "high grading" mean?


----------



## bwalker (Sep 15, 2004)

> What does the term "high grading" mean?


 It means cutting all the high dollar trees and leaving the crap. many landowners who are not concerned about future yields do this in my area.


----------



## Newfie (Sep 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rmihalek _
> *What does the term "high grading" mean? *




Like Ben said. Around here they call it "cut the best and leave the rest"


----------



## JJackson (Sep 16, 2004)

To give GP some credit, yeah the provincial goverment did not do a good job of trying to manage the crown lease. Any of the companies working on crown land so high grading to a point...when its about money why would they not.


----------



## rmihalek (Sep 16, 2004)

The developing lingo on AS would have this last post read something like this:

"When it's about money, they high graded. And why wouldn't they?"


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Sep 17, 2004)

http://www.northernwoodlands.org/mill_prices.html


----------

